# [SOLVED] Options DRI and TearFree not used with intel i965

## alogim

I have an Intel Core i7-8550U with an integrated Intel UHD Graphics 620. I have some problems to solve.

I installed sys-kernel/linux-firmware. Since it says that "Including the firmware in-kernel may cause suspend-to-ram to fail, if this is a concern don't include the blob built into the kernel." and when I used genkernel to compile the kernel (so that I have a functional system and now I can disable what I do not need) it did not include the blob build into the kernel, I left it as it was. I did not added GuC firmware, since it says there are problems with it. I configured the kernel as explained here (I am using sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.18.7). I set the following: 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"
```

.

As explained here, Intel DDX has been slowly deprecating for around two years, so I use Modesetting DDX. I added glamor to my global USE flags and my /etx/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-modesetting.conf is as follows: 

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel Graphics"

    Driver      "modesetting"

    Option      "AccelMethod"    "glamor"

    Option      "DRI"            "3"

    Option      "TearFree"       "true"

EndSection
```

 However, I still am experiencing display tearing and DRI3 is not used at all. More specifically, here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log: 

```
[     8.117] (==) modeset(0): Backing store enabled

[     8.117] (==) modeset(0): Silken mouse enabled

[     8.117] (II) modeset(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[     8.156] (==) modeset(0): DPMS enabled

[     8.156] (WW) modeset(0): Option "DRI" is not used

[     8.156] (WW) modeset(0): Option "TearFree" is not used

[     8.156] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[     8.156] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[     8.156] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: i965

[     8.156] (--) RandR disabled
```

Thank you in advance.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

re DRI3  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98875 comment #3

re TearFree https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98876

----------

## tholin

The modesetting driver doesn't support TearFree.

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98876

Because of that the modesetting driver is basically useless unless you use a compositor. You'll have to use xf86-video-intel driver and try to work around the bugs.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

alogim,

VIDEO_CARDS= is used for two things.

Building the right support into mesa and choosing the drivers that xorg-drivers will install.

modesetting need not be listed there, as its included with xorg-server.

Your 

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel Graphics"

    Driver      "modesetting" 
```

tells xord to use the modesetting driver, not the intel one.

From your log

```
[     8.156] (WW) modeset(0): Option "DRI" is not used

[     8.156] (WW) modeset(0): Option "TearFree" is not used 
```

tells that the modesetting driver does not use those options.

Further down it says 

```
[     8.156] (II) modeset(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965 
```

which means that DRI is in use. Together with the warning, that means it cannot be turned off.

If you move  

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-modesetting.conf 
```

out of /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d so its not found, then restart, Xorg.0.log will list preferred drivers in order. Use the driver at the top of the list.

I don't know what its is but I suspect that it won't be modesetting.

Modesetting will be there, so Xorg will still start.

What you report is correct for the modesetting driver.

----------

## alogim

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> re DRI3  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98875 comment #3

 

This explains it then. It is indeed using DRI3 

```
libGL: Using DRI3 for screen 0
```

.

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> re TearFree https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98876

 

 *tholin wrote:*   

> The modesetting driver doesn't support TearFree.
> 
> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98876
> 
> Because of that the modesetting driver is basically useless unless you use a compositor. You'll have to use xf86-video-intel driver and try to work around the bugs.

 

I see, thank you. I added 

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option  "Composite"  "Enable"

EndSection
```

 to my Xorg configuration file.

Thank you for your help!

----------

## dasPaul

@alogim

sorry that I capture the thread.

so you used the x11-drivers? Do you still have tearing?

I ask because tearing is driving me crazy with my Skylake igpu since years (and NVIDIA of cause too)!

Finally I found a configuration that seems to have no tearing.. Openbox with compton

(compton --backend glx --refresh-rate 50) and mpv and my videos and TV played just super

smooth with no tearing no matter fullscreen or windowed.

Now my intention was to switch to (unsupported) compiz-reloaded...

currently its a pure mess with tearing and I start all over playing with the

options...

Can someone please explain what is that all about the intel modesetting driver?

Is x11-drivers intended to be deprecated in the future? Is the modesetting driver 

made by Intel or is it something else? Why is there a modesetting driver beside

the "x11-drivers"? I am so confused... And additional confusion comes in

by all the people blaming:

"no, tearing is not an issue of the intel driver, its a compositor issue"

"NO, YOU are wrong, its an driver problem and not a comositor problem".

Then one tries to tweak driver parameters that than dont work for the modesettings

driver and besides that you have to tweak compositors like compton... its just crazy  :Sad: 

----------

## dasPaul

again slightly offtopic but I currently use wayland and sway and I have to say 

this is the smoothest video playback I have ever had with linux, no tearing, no micro stutters,

just gorgeous. If I dont encounter any major quirks I say goodbye X11 even if I dont really like

that sway / i3 like wms   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

